# earned a new body shop badge today



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

had to go get a piece of rusty metal dremmeled out of my eyeball today. first time in 24 years. not wearing my safety glasses as much as i should because my eyesight is not what it used to be. maybe need to reconsider that approach.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sorry to hear that shane, get you some prescription ones like the basketball players wear, save your eyes and see better too....:cool


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

DREMMELED???????????


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Have the eye replaced with a custom tach or something cool like that! I did the same thing years back while welding overhead. Still remember the doctor saying " Hold very still Eric, this is gonna be extreeeeemly painful"....:rofl: Glad you're Ok man!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2 or 3. I WAS wearing my safety glasses when I got mine.....a brake rotor shaving. Had to be removed with a needle and a magnet, and it had started to rust, but the stain went away eventually. Just because we're getting older and more worn out is no reason to forego the saftey measures.....I know, I know, now, to actually practice what I preach. Glad to hear you're ok.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

PICS!!!!!! lol


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

DukeB-120th said:


> DREMMELED???????????


yeah they picked the biggest piece out then had to grind out the little bits left behind. didnt hurt but that doesnt mean it wasnt creepy listening to it. the worst part was driving home after the feeling came back with about ten more miles to go.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

gives me the creeps just reading it...glad your ok Shane


----------

